# New member from France!



## TTcharles (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello everybody!

My name is Charles, I'm 24, and in live near Paris...
I'm a member of the french TTOC, that's where I heard about this forum 

I own a blue TTc 225, which I bought last October. It's my first TT, and before I never imagined how much I could enjoy a car :roll:

When I bought it, it was already lowered by 3cm, got 18" nuvolari rims whith 20mm and 35mm spacers.

Since october, i've been adding my personnal touch:
- ABT remap
- K&N air filter
- Milltek exhaust
- Venair blue induction hose
and tie-bars + Bilstein PSS to come...

There she is :









See you around!
Charles


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice wheels, very unusual.

I'm a big fan of the French spirit too!

Viva la France :!:


----------



## TTcharles (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks!

We are a few, but strongly attached to the TT spirit


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

